# Ebay Stainless Steel Lily Pipe



## supert (Jun 16, 2011)

Thoughts on the Ebay Stainless Steel outflow & Inflow set? Please only comments if you actually own a set or seen it in person. 

Similar to this: 

Stainless Steel Lily Pipe

Thanks!


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

supert said:


> Thoughts on the Ebay Stainless Steel outflow & Inflow set? Please only comments if you actually own a set or seen it in person.
> 
> Similar to this:
> 
> ...


This is a little old but I have the same question, especially with sizing. Not too worried about quality because as long as it's 316 stainless I'm cool. Could you post a specific model you're looking into or have you decided to take the plunge? 

I'm not willing to fork over almost 200 bucks for the dici version which although nice I can make in my garage for less than an 8th of the price by just welding up a bending rig for the tight radius bends. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Aquavas also makes ss pipes.

























-Alan


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

AlanLe said:


> Aquavas also makes ss pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These would be ideal. Price? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## vision (Sep 29, 2015)

here's a link of them: Steel Flow filter pipes ? AQUAVAS Freshwater Aquariums


----------



## supert (Jun 16, 2011)

I do not believe any of them are 316 steel, they are more like 304. However, they do looks nice. I wouldn't spend no more than $60 for a set. The outflow is adjustable, you can aim it where there are dead spot


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

supert said:


> I do not believe any of them are 316 steel, they are more like 304. However, they do looks nice. I wouldn't spend no more than $60 for a set. The outflow is adjustable, you can aim it where there are dead spot


I don't think 316 is required, even in my brackish tank. 304 stainless can withstand 25ppm sodium chloride before starting to pit, my tank contains 7-10ppt currently as I just raised salinity for this week. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenaph (Dec 9, 2013)

My ADA, i love them, very nice finish.


----------

